# Dumplings From Around the World



## SeaBreeze (Jun 13, 2015)

How many have you had?  My mother used to make Pierogis.  http://www.buzzfeed.com/laurenpaul/...f-dumplings-from-around-the-world#.atk4N01G6Z


----------



## Cookie (Jun 13, 2015)

I love love love pierogis.  My mom (from Galicia in western Ukraine) made pierogis too -- so delicious.  Always served with lots of melted butter and sour cream. Fillings of potato & cottage cheese, sauerkraut, sometimes plums and blueberries. The fruit ones with melted butter, sprinkled sugar on top and sour cream.  Fond memories of helping her at our big dining table. 

Other dumplings I totally love are samosas, deep fried but absolutely delicious.  I am a real dumpling fan.


----------



## jujube (Jun 13, 2015)

Ahhhh, pierogis.  I used to buy mine from a Polish Catholic church in Detroit.  The ladies' group made them twice a month.  Now those were _pierogis......_


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 14, 2015)

jujube said:


> Ahhhh, pierogis.  I used to buy mine from a Polish Catholic church in Detroit.  The ladies' group made them twice a month.  Now those were _pierogis......_



........


----------



## hellomimi (May 9, 2020)

The dumplings we ate then  were called siopao. They came in two varieties of pork and asado. The ones I tasted in Kowloon, HK tasted like those in Manila.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 9, 2020)

My mom used to make these... called Pyrahi.

Fresh out of the oven we'd pour straight whipping cream into the centres, and the rest is history!

She made them with a wide range of fillings... potato & onion, potato & beans, raspberry, cheese & potato... OMG, so, so, yummy!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 9, 2020)

My grandma made peach dumplings. She wrapped the dough around nice fresh peaches, simmered and drained them. Next came loads of melted butter and finished them off with cinnamon sugar. 
I tried to make them once and couldn't get the dough to stay on the slippery peach. 
My grandma was Czech,I'm not sure if it was an authentic dish from that country but they sure were good.


----------



## MarciKS (May 9, 2020)

i like the pierogi's with the cheese and mashed potatoes inside. They're better fried but I always boiled mine cuz I never bought a fryer.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 10, 2020)




----------



## JaniceM (May 10, 2020)

Dumplings I'm familiar with are included in "Chicken-and-Dumplings."  Long ago, I tried a recipe from an old cookbook in which the main ingredient was basic flour, and not much else in it.  Didn't like it.  When I make dumplings, I use Bisquick-  preferably the garlic/cheese option.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 10, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> Dumplings I'm familiar with are included in "Chicken-and-Dumplings."  Long ago, I tried a recipe from an old cookbook in which the main ingredient was basic flour, and not much else in it.  Didn't like it.  When I make dumplings, I use Bisquick-  preferably the garlic/cheese option.


Well now, don't be shy, Janice, the next time you're whipping up a batch of dumplings, you know who to invite!


----------



## Pinky (May 10, 2020)

Love pierogi's. My girlfriend's Polish father (her mother was Scottish) used to make them. I liked the chicken best, then the cheese/potato. 

Also like the Chinese pork/leek dumplings that we buy frozen. It's the only time we eat pork.

The Jewish bakery sells all manner of fruit dumplings, but they are quite expensive (and delicious).


----------



## treeguy64 (May 10, 2020)

I've sampled little dumplings from all over the world. Most were very nice, some were kind of weird. After sampling them, I usually moved on, although one moved in with me, for a few months. I lost touch with her, over time.........


----------



## RadishRose (May 10, 2020)

I've had several; ravioli, tortellini, empanada, tamale, peirogi, pot-stickers, samosas.

Beside "pot-stickers" I'd like to try more of the Asian types. In fact, I would love each of the dumplings on that list!


----------



## Pinky (May 10, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> I've had several; ravioli, tortellini, empanada, tamale, peirogi, pot-stickers, samosas.
> 
> Beside "pot-stickers" I'd like to try more of the Asian types. In fact, I would love each of the dumplings on that list!


I love samosas, but they are not all created equal. Our favourites were home-made .. the wife of a bulk-barn manager made them - but they closed for demolition (condos going up in the strip-mall where they were). We've been desperately searching for an equivalent, but so far, no luck.


----------



## JaniceM (May 10, 2020)

I never considered ravioli to be dumplings, but I'd add that as another favorite to my list.


----------



## treeguy64 (May 10, 2020)

Pinky said:


> I love samosas, but they are not all created equal. Our favourites were home-made .. the wife of a bulk-barn manager made them - but they closed for demolition (condos going up in the strip-mall where they were). We've been desperately searching for an equivalent, but so far, no luck.


I decided to make samosas using filo, after I saw a few, at an international grocer. They came out great! I made a tamarind dip that was soooooooo tasty, but my lower GI told me, "Never again, man!"


----------

